# CryoPort (CYRX)



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Stumbled across this one. It's a relatively small stock at $2 billion market cap, and the company is not profitable.

Has anyone ever looked at this?

They make cooling systems for healthcare and sound like they might be involved in upcoming possible vaccine distribution. The US is going to attempt a massive vaccine distribution project. Then again, this might already be priced into the stock. Here's a relevant press release.

The multi-year chart is very impressive, suggesting the market thinks the company is heading towards profitability. At the very least, due to their line of work, the business may be more robust than the general economy.


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

I have been looking at US growth stocks and exported some data from Zacks for growing companies sorted by return ytd. It is up there among the leaders for returns at 258%.

It is intriguing as it is a logistics company benefiting from the growth in the genome testing market so sort of a picks and shovels play for the genomics (gold) boom . Ok gross profitability at 52% and growth in sales at ~ 58% but slowing now w the covid and diversification from the usual growth areas - tech, genome etc

Just spending $ now to grow the business so not a lot of of FCF. Gets a buy rating from Zacks and most of the analysts.

There are other growth stocks that are better but may add if they show they are improving their operating margins.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Jimmy said:


> It is intriguing as it is a logistics company benefiting from the growth in the genome testing market so sort of a picks and shovels play for the genomics (gold) boom . Ok gross profitability at 52% and growth in sales at ~ 58% but slowing now w the covid and diversification from the usual growth areas - tech, genome etc


But I wonder how much upside there can be from COVID vaccine distribution. Maybe that's balanced out by their slowing sales (for other business) due to COVID.


----------

